# Chilli Festival



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta and I went to a chilli festival with my parents. Here's some goodies we came home with, Rick I can't remember the names so you'll have to guess for me!? The one Roberta has is called fairy lights!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This one's for you Tony!









A very dirty looking beer, not one I'd try again but drinkable.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Roberta and I went to a chilli festival with my parents. Here's some goodies we came home with, Rick I can't remember the names so you'll have to guess for me!? The one Roberta has is called fairy lights!
> 
> View attachment 2775
> 
> ...


 The long skinny ones are cayenne's, the other ones look like Santa Fe's but they could have a different name as company's will give them their own name.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Rick, I just didn't think at the time to write the names down.









Very dirty dark beer, not that nice.









Very nice, lots of ginger!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ginger...now that sounds like it is possible good one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ginger...now that sounds like it is possible good one.


Roberta liked it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it like an alcoholic ginger ale ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Is it like an alcoholic ginger ale ?


Yes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds pretty good to me. Do you make your on beer or ale Matt ?I know you make wine or at least you used to, do you still ? Did you go dry?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't make beer, made some wine this year but not as much as last. Dry no but there's no doubt about it the amount of bought wine has dropped this year or its been that low alcohol wine.

With the chillies I'm thinking Rabbit and Chilli sausages!?

I went mad yesterday and bought 8 packs of chilli seeds, Rick I might pick your brains about what ones work best and what they all need to produce the best crop.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rick will lead you down the right path in the garden. I found peppers easy. They just need good soil, lot of light, and enough water. Actually they do well in flower gardens too. I used to plant them behind flowers at a factory I took care of...the employees there loved it.

Good luck Matt..

Tell Roberta I like her green nose.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well Brian without being funny my grandfather was a head gardener and my mother an under gardener to him on large privet country estates so I don't really need help in the garden but Rick seems to know and do a lot with chillies so I'm always up for seeing how other people do things to see if I can learn something new. I'll tell Roberta!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I don't make beer, made some wine this year but not as much as last. Dry no but there's no doubt about it the amount of bought wine has dropped this year or its been that low alcohol wine.
> 
> With the chillies I'm thinking Rabbit and Chilli sausages!?
> 
> I went mad yesterday and bought 8 packs of chili seeds, Rick I might pick your brains about what ones work best and what they all need to produce the best crop.


 Throw the names of the seeds out and we'll go from there, what kind of heat range you're after, drying them or using for salsa etc..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Rick.

* HABANERO - Orange*

* Pasilla Bajio Chilli Pepper*

* JAMAICAN YELLOW*

* Dorset Naga Ghost Pepper*

* Chilli Pepper - Twilight - Medium HOT*

* HABANERO - White*

How about that for starters!! All of eBay.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thanks Rick.
> 
> * HABANERO - Orange*
> 
> ...


 See you picked some of the world's hottest!! You must have a pen full of Dragon's!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That or a barn full of mexicans.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Delete


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> See you picked some of the world's hottest!! You must have a pen full of Dragon's!!


Well I thought it would be fun and they are all different looking plus I did have someone looking over my shoulder saying I like the look of those!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Delete


??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It was brought to my attention I have a retraction to make. Back a few posts I made a comment regarding a Barn full of Mexicans. It was a take off from where Hassell posted a comment that Matt must have a pen full of Dragons. Due to the choice of peppers he reciently made. I found found Hassells comment funny. So I posted a comment backing up the joke that was made a few weeks ago regarding those who can and cannot take eating super spicey foods, chili to be exact. ( Which I only assumed were Hispanic )

I guess the reason I jumped to using the Mexican race was not an insult but a compliement. I have Hispanic friends, family, and workers who love thier meals...extra hot, to say the least...way beyond my likes...and I eat horse radish plain ( yes I do ). Ever have that green salsa ? I have friends who eat the whole bowl on chips.

In no way was my comment intended to be a slur or an adjective to mean a negetive thought, but quite the opposit.

So if anyone reading this was offended, please disregard my comment, I appologize.

And for those of you who can eat those peppers with more than a bite....ROCK ON.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well I thought it would be fun and they are all different looking plus I did have someone looking over my shoulder saying I like the look of those!


 I understand your situation at the time, most of the peppers you listed are smoking hot, great in making different heat levels of salsa, I've dried most of them, which you can still add to the making of sausage's etc., there fun to grow though slow and are medium producers, for cooking,canning,sandwiches, etc. your Santa Fe, mexi-bell,jalapeno,Hungarian,Cajun to name some of my favourites.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> It was brought to my attention I have a retraction to make. Back a few posts I made a comment regarding a Barn full of Mexicans. It was a take off from where Hassell posted a comment that Matt must have a pen full of Dragons. Due to the choice of peppers he reciently made. I found found Hassells comment funny. So I posted a comment backing up the joke that was made a few weeks ago regarding those who can and cannot take eating super spicey foods, chili to be exact. ( Which I only assumed were Hispanic )
> 
> I guess the reason I jumped to using the Mexican race was not an insult but a compliement. I have Hispanic friends, family, and workers who love thier meals...extra hot, to say the least...way beyond my likes...and I eat horse radish plain ( yes I do ). Ever have that green salsa ? I have friends who eat the whole bowl on chips.
> 
> ...


Mmmm, maybe *IF* it would of been finished with "at a pepper eatin contest" after the barn thing. Then the intent of it couldnt be misinterpreted--just sayin







But I wasnt offended--all veterans fought for your first amendment rights and it didnt say "but dont verbally step on toes or worry about incidental misgivings or being politically correct. If I get ready to speak my mind I do so--but with forethought-- and for those who dont like it--they also have the right to say they didnt like it as well and after that-- drop the subject. Im not in any conversation for apologies nor to make statements assuming I will have to either. However I have made retractions simply to diffuse a situation before it snowballed with a life all its own. And my remarks as said will probably get some retort, but thats not my intention. In fact I even dont want to post this but I feel obligated to exercise/defend our constitutional rights regardless of the consequences--its not in my nature to look the other way plain and simple. And lastly there are no animosities whatsoever from me towards anyone--never intended.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> I understand your situation at the time, most of the peppers you listed are smoking hot, great in making different heat levels of salsa, I've dried most of them, which you can still add to the making of sausage's etc., there fun to grow though slow and are medium producers, for cooking,canning,sandwiches, etc. your Santa Fe, mexi-bell,jalapeno,Hungarian,Cajun to name some of my favourites.


Back to the chillies!!

You can cook the heat out of them a little bit right Rick? The salsa I'm interested in as well as some relish. I think they will help make some very eye opening sausages!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

One thing I have had that was good was using a pepper in with pickels. If you can your own sweet pickels add a pepper at caning time. Not certain which type to use but I liked them !

I bet you could do it to beans too







.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Back to the chillies!!
> 
> You can cook the heat out of them a little bit right Rick? The salsa I'm interested in as well as some relish. I think they will help make some very eye opening sausages!


Not really, especially those real hot ones, keeping the seeds out will help tame them down as that's where most of the fire is at. Remember to where gloves when cutting them up OR you'll pay the price. I like to dry them then grind them up in a coffee bean grinder -- use the grinder only for that purpose as it has a good sealing lid, using other types without a sealing lid will fill the room with a fine powder or dust which makes breathing very tough!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah wear gloves for sure. If you use the loo you'll get an awakening for sure as washing your hands before doesn't always work as well as one might think.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> LOL yeah wear gloves for sure. If you use the loo you'll get an awakening for sure as washing your hands before doesn't always work as well as one might think.


Yeah already new that one thanks guys! Well next year will be interesting!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> Not really, especially those real hot ones, keeping the seeds out will help tame them down as that's where most of the fire is at. Remember to where gloves when cutting them up OR you'll pay the price. I like to dry them then grind them up in a coffee bean grinder -- use the grinder only for that purpose as it has a good sealing lid, using other types without a sealing lid will fill the room with a fine powder or dust which makes breathing very tough!!!!


Never heard about hand calamities Hassell, I know about the back door burner from peppers--so what happens to the hands?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Never heard about hand calamities Hassell, I know about the back door burner from peppers--so what happens to the hands?


No not the hands! The juice of the chilli can be transferred from your hands to your eyes or other sensitive areas!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When you handle the hot ones they transfer some of the heat to your hands, you won't feel it there but if you touch your face especially around the eyes you'll get a burning sensation that will serve as a reminder for some time.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Never heard about hand calamities Hassell, I know about the back door burner from peppers--so what happens to the hands?


Mmmm.. maybe I should have read the earlier posts more in detail--I think they refer to transferrence of pepper oil/juice to OTHER areas that ARE sensitive to it--like the back door--seems kind of like double jeopardy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Handle them and then go take a whizz !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Mmmm.. maybe I should have read the earlier posts more in detail--I think they refer to transferrence of pepper oil/juice to OTHER areas that ARE sensitive to it--like the back door--seems kind of like double jeopardy


I'll be making sure Roberta's wearing gloves for both of us!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is your sense of adventure ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Where is your sense of adventure ?


Not there in that way!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I ONCE--never again--ate some spaghetti with tabasco liberally applied and on top ate some chili peppers to boot. BIG MISTAKE, I had a raw rear from not only getting DIRErhea, but having to go lots of times until I almost couldnt wipe myself from the pain. Did I ever mention I graduated Summa Cum Laude from the School of Hard Knocks? There was a lot of KNOCKING on my door I can tell ya! Guy could be a millionaire inventing some preparation H.A--as in Hot A_ _.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Handle them and then go take a whizz !


Dang TRIPLE Jeopardy even--LOL, a veritable weenie roast


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA.... you'll be wishing for instant relief for sure.


----------

